# What is 10M?



## TTLWHKR (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Summit_@Aug 2 2005, 11:53 AM
> * Ya didn't include the full text. Just a teaser.
> 
> You can easily put images here that are hosted on a different website.
> ...


 Keep Back 10M?

WTF is a 10M?


----------



## usafmedic45 (Aug 2, 2005)

I think it means 10 meters WHKR.


----------



## DT4EMS (Aug 2, 2005)

Yeah, the pic she used was the back of an ambulance from elsewhere.....


----------



## TTLWHKR (Aug 2, 2005)

I guess that makes sense, usaf...

Thanks for the post, Chimpie. I had a pretty good idea of what it was, just being sarcastic as usual. But I'd just never seen that before. I've Vacationed in Canada at Bob's Lake Ontario every summer since I was like 4, and still never seen a Canadian ambulance w/ 10M on the back.


----------



## emtd29 (Sep 13, 2005)

10 meters???


----------

